# Edit: Kaufberatung UWQHD 34"+



## Das_Gnom (21. November 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

seit einiger Zeit lese ich nun hier in dem Forum mit und beschäftige mich mit Monitoren, doch leider komme ich mit meiner Entscheidung nicht weiter, über Hilfe/ Meinungen würde ich mich sehr freuen... Gerne möchte ich einen WQHD Monitor mit mind 144Hz

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
~500€, hierbei gilt je weniger desto besser, vielleicht ergibt sich auch ein guter Deal am BlackFriday?

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
- aktuell benutze ich einen Ilyama, ProLite B2409HDS (iiyama - ProLite B2409HDS-1 Mit dem ProLite B2409HDS-1 stellt iiyama ein neues hochwertiges 24-Zoll-Display (60 cm) mit Full-HD-Aufloesung (1.920 x 1.080 Pixel) im 16:9-Format vor. Sein extrem duenner Rahmen und eine Hoehenverstellbarkeit von bis zu 110 mm praedestinieren den Monitor fuer den anspruchsvollen Business-Einsatz. Problemlos laesst sich der ProLite B2409HDS-1 auf seinem Standfuss ins Hochformat drehen. Das Kontrastverhaeltnis von 20.000:1 (ACR) und die herausragende Reaktionszeit von 2 ms garantieren lebhafte Bilder und optimalen Videogenuss. Ausgestattet mit D-Sub-, DVI-D- und HDMI-Anschluessen beweist der ProLite B2409HDS-1 hoechste Kompatibilitaet zu den neuesten Grafikkarten und Notebooks mit integriertem UMTS-Modul.  Verfuegbar in: Schwarz - ProLite B2409HDS-B1, Weiss – ProLite B2409HDS-W1.) möchte ich gerne als 2. Monitor behalten

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
- Sapphire R9 290
-Ich weiß meine Hardware ist nicht mehr die Neuste, sollte aber für die meisten Spiele die ich momentan spiele in WQHD  ausreichen (zumindest mit VSR getestet), Hardware wird ggf später aufgerüstet/ erneuert.

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
- Primär wird der Rechner genutzt um zu spielen und anfallende Officeaufgaben zu erledigen. Kein Photoshop oder Videobearbeitung

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

- 27" WQHD
- gerne IPS
- mind 120Hz
- Freesync und G-sync kompatibel, da ich mich mit dem Monitor nicht auf AMD/ Nvidia festlegen möchte
- Curved/ Nicht- Curved ist beides Recht
- Bei einem schwarzen Bild möchte ich keine Lichthöfe sehen (hier ist mir bewusst, dass es eine gewisse Lotterie des IPS ist)
- gute Farbtreue
- Komfortfunktionen sind irrelevant, da der Monitor ziemlich sicher an einer VESA Halterung befestigt wird, USB Anschlüsse o.Ä. wird nicht benötigt

Aktuell habe ich folgende Monitore angeschaut, für weiter Vorschläge bin ich offen:
- LG 27GL850-B: hier wird immer wieder der Kontrast negativ erwähnt, fällt dieser stark auf, 500€ ist in meinen Augen zu viel hier ggf sichtbare Kompromisse einzugehen.
- ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ: Hier habe ich gelesen, dass der Monitor starke Schwierigkeiten bei Fps <80 haben soll? Wird vermutlich bei meiner Hardware erstmal in einem niedrigeren Fps - Bereich bleiben.
- AOC Agon AG271QG: ist mir P/L zu teuer, unterstützt auch kein Freesync?
- Acer XF270HUA /XF270HUAbmiidprzx: nur Freesync?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir der Eine oder Andere seine Meinung/ Empfehlung nahelegt, da ich mich selber mit Monitoren nicht besonders auskenne und in den teilweise sehr umfangreichen Tests nur teilweise zurecht finde. Vielleicht ist auch jemand dabei, der erst kürzlich vor der selben Entscheidung stand? Ich tue mich vor allem sehr schwer damit, anhand der Test`s realistisch zu beurteilen, wie sich die Vor-/Nachteile auswirken.
Leider habe ich keinen größeren Elektrofachhandel in der Nähe um mir ggf ein Livebild von entsprechenden Monitoren zu verschaffen.

Liebe Grüße Gnom


----------



## thomasemil (21. November 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor WQHD 27" 144Hz*



Das_Gnom schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich folgende Monitore angeschaut, für weiter Vorschläge bin ich offen:
> - LG 27GL850-B: hier wird immer wieder der Kontrast negativ erwähnt, fällt dieser stark auf, 500€ ist in meinen Augen zu viel hier ggf sichtbare Kompromisse einzugehen.
> - ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ: Hier habe ich gelesen, dass der Monitor starke Schwierigkeiten bei Fps <80 haben soll? Wird vermutlich bei meiner Hardware erstmal in einem niedrigeren Fps - Bereich bleiben.
> - AOC Agon AG271QG: ist mir P/L zu teuer, unterstützt auch kein Freesync?
> ...


Hi Gnom, 

ich stand auch for dieser Entscheidung und hab mich letzendlich für den Acer XF270HUA entschieden, auch aus preistechnischer Sicht.
Ich benutze eine 1080Ti also kann ich leider Freesync nicht nutzen, davor die 290X.
Am Tearing hab ich mich nie so gestört deswegen hab ich mich bewusst gegen Gsync entschieden, es ist aber auch nicht so extrem ausgeprägt bei 120 FPS.
Die Farbgeträue und Intensietät ist sehr gut, leider kann ich es nicht messen bisher noch keine Spyder5. Er deckt das voll sRGB Spektrum ab.
Ergonomie ist top, Menüführung recht gut. Standarteinstellungen ganz passabel.
Der einzige negative Punkt ist der Glow der verschiedenfarbig in jeder Ecke ist wie im Bild hier zu sehen, aber der im Spielebetrieb nicht auffällt (außer im BF Ladescreen). 
Ich glaube auch das der ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ und Acer XF270HUA das gleiche Panel verbaut haben, also auch gleichen Probleme aber dazu bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher(  gibt aber auch nicht so viele  ).

Ich kann dir Empfehlen gleich ein gutes ( zb.CSL )Display Port Kabel mitzubestellen, falls du ein längers brauchst wie mitgeliefert ~1,5m.
TFT Central - LCD Monitor Information, Reviews, Guides and News hilft die vielleicht weiter falls du die Seite nicht schon kennst.
Asus TUF Gaming VG27AQ Review - TFT Central
Acer Predator XB270HU Review - TFT Central

Der LG 27GL850-B ist das Premium Produkt von deiner Auswahl mit einem noch höherem Farbspektrum, was dir nur was bringt wen du es nutzen kannst. Aber noch mehr Glow hat weniger Kontrast ist aber Heller als Acer XF270HUA.
Bei den Displays ist es auch ein bisschen Lotto was Tote Pixel ( 2 Tote/Millionen Pixel sind erlaubt ) und Glow angeht, hab auch meinen "zweiten" xD.

Fallst du für Office noch einen Zweitmonitor anschaffen willst würde ich mir ein Model aussuchen wo es ein optisch gleiches "billig" Model gibt.
Ich hoffe das hat dir ein bisschen bei deiner Entscheidung geholfen.


----------



## Das_Gnom (13. Dezember 2019)

*Edit: Kaufberatung UWQHD*

Hallo zusammen,

Zuerst möchte ich  mich nochmal bei thomasemil für seine Antwort bedanken.
nun ist ja doch einiges an Zeit vergangen und ich habe mich noch immer nicht bzgl eines neuen Monitors entschieden bzw meine Vorstellungen haben sich geändert (hoffe das Anpassen des Titels hat funktioniert). 

Nun zu meinem neuen Anliegen:
Mittlerweile hätte ich sehr große Lust auf einen UWQHD Monitor ab 34" (auch wenn darunter meine GPU wahrscheinlich keinen Spaß mehr hat, neue Hardware kann dann aber noch immer überlegen). 
Bisher hatte ich die Möglichkeit mir zwei UWQHD Monitore in einem elektronischen Fachhandel anschauen zu können. Einer war der X34P (Predator X34P - Technische Daten | Monitors | Acer Schweiz) und der andere war der Samsung S34J5550WQU (Ultra WQHD Monitor S34J550WQU (34") | LS34J550WQUXZG | Samsung Deutschland) dazu muss jedoch gesagt werden, dass ich auf dem X34P nur ein Standbild betrachten konnte, auf dem Samsung konnte man immerhin die Szenen wechseln, wobei Word/ Textdateien sehr pixelig aussahen und ich nicht weiß ob dies am möglichen Format lag, was über die Beispielkonsole eingespielt wurde oder am VA Panel.

Im Vergleich der beiden Monitore hat mir der X34P wesentlich besser gefallen....

Als ich mich nun auf die Suche nach weiteren Monitoren im Netz machte, bin ich über folgendes Modell gestolpert: LC-Power LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C (LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C: LC Power)
Dieser hat, soweit ich es überblicke die gleichen Spezifikationen wie der X34P mit den zwei Unterschieden, dass hier ein VA Panel verbaut ist und man nicht nur auf Freesync oder Gsync angewiesen ist.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ist das VA Panel vom LC mit dem vom Samsung vergleichbar? Sind ähnlich katastrophale Schriftbilder zu erwarten? Alles wirkte wesentlich unschäfer als auf meinem derzeitigen FullHD Monitor. Oder  sind das die Eigenschaften vom VA? Ansonsten sind mir die groben Vor und Nachteile von VA/IPS bewusst und ich habe dort keine direkte Präferenz, ich denke hier kann man sich an jeweils das entsprechende gewöhnen.

Weiterhin wollte ich einmal nachfragen, ob es noch Interessante Alternativen zu dem LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C gibt?  

Preislich möchte ich, wie wahrscheinlich alle hier, nicht mehr als nötig bezahlen. Den LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C finde ich sehr interessant, da hier 100Hz, 34 Zoll, Freesync + Gsync kompatibel, zu einem im Vergleich zu anderen Modell sehr günstigen Preis (~400€) geboten wird. Bei der Konkurrenz ~1000€ zu bezahlen für 120Hz ohne weiteren Vorteilen ist es mir nicht wert.  Ich hätte mir den Monitor wahrscheinlich auch schon bestellt, wenn er irgendwo noch in diesem Jahr lieferbar wäre....


----------



## Turo1984 (15. Dezember 2019)

Go for MSI MAG341CQ:  MSI LED-Monitor (3440x1440, UWQHD, 8 ms Reaktionszeit, 100Hz) >>Optix MAG341CQ<< online kaufen | OTTO

399,-€ UWQHD 100hz. Bild sehr schön. Freesync läuft mit meiner NVIDIA Karte, sofern die Freesync- Range eingehalten wird (48-100). Unter 48FPS gibts Helligkeitsflimmern. Darüber ist alles perfekt.


----------



## Das_Gnom (16. Dezember 2019)

Diesen Monitor hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen, dankeschön!

Weiß denn jemand, ob das Flackern bei Freesync <48 Hz auch auftritt? Ansonsten wird ja auch LFC unterstützt, das finde ich sehr gut. Man liest tlw, dass der Monitor einen starken Grünstich haben soll, gibt es hier noch Erfahrungen? Ansonsten möchte ich den Monitor gerne an einer Vesa Halterung montieren - gibt es hier einen Adapter? Habe selber keinen gefunden bzw einen ab 50 € - dann wäre es preislich wieder ähnlich zum LC, hat hier jmd einen direkten Vergleich, welcher Monitor besser ist?


----------



## Turo1984 (16. Dezember 2019)

Über 48hz flackert nichts. Ein Grünstich hab ich definitiv nicht. Ich bin ein Farbenfetischist *lol* und verbringe gern mal etwas länger damit, optimale Farben zu erhalten, egal ob am TV oder PC Monitor. Ich krieg die Kriese wenn etwas in meinen Augen unnatürlich aussieht oder irgendeinen Farbstich hat. 

Hier schau mal paar Beispielfotos. Ja ist mit einem billigen Handy abfotografiert. 
Wobei, wenn Du Dir jetzt die Fotos ansiehst, aber dein Monitor ein Grünstich hat, dann sind meine Fotos ja auch mit grünstich =D Egal, Fotos angehängt.

Zum Thema VESA musst Du Dich leider einlesen, bei mir steht er auf dem originalen Standfuß


----------



## Turo1984 (16. Dezember 2019)

edit: Hui gibt einen neuen Monitor, sehe ich zum ersten mal. Knapp 600,-€ biste dabei: AOC CU34G2X'/'BK, LED-Monitor schwarz, 144 Hz, AMD Free-Sync, Curved

Denke würde trotzdem den MSI zwecks P/L bevorzugen


----------



## Das_Gnom (16. Dezember 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Über 48hz flackert nichts.



Deswegen hatte ich nach Erfahrungen unter 48 Hz/ Fps gefragt - wäre halt blöd wenn es dort unter Freesync starke Probleme gibt, denn mit der R9 290 würde ich mich erstmal im unteren Bereich aufhalten.
Danke für die Bilder, natürlich wirken diese live noch anders aber man bekommt erstmal einen kleinen Eindruck 

Hmmmm 580 € für 144 Hz oder 400€ für 100 Hz ob sich da der Aufpreis lohnt? Oder am Ende doch der LC der wohl ab Januar wieder verfügbar sein soll... Konnte schonmal jemand den LC und den MSI miteinander vergleichen?
Verlockend sieht der AOC schon aus... Hat jmd Erfahrung ob sich die Krümmung von 1800r zu 1500r bemerkbar macht? Tests zum AOC gibt es leider (noch) nicht, da dieser wohl erst im Januar auf dem Markt erscheint. Zumindest habe ich nichts gefunden, ob den schon jmd vortesten konnte.
Ob der Unterschied von 100 auf 144Hz bemerkbar ist, scheinen sich die Geister ja auch zu scheiden...

Edit: Lese ich es eigentlich richtig, dass der AOC am Ende auch g-sync unterstützt oder ist dieser nur auf AMD Karten ausgelegt?


----------



## Turo1984 (16. Dezember 2019)

Ja unter 48hz is käse. Flackert wirklich, ist in meinen Augen nicht spielbar. Aber,  ich habe mit einer RX570 gezockt zuletzt mit dem Monitor, viele Spiele in nativer Auflösung. Details runterschrauben bis man die 48fps ++ hat. Je nach Titel war es in Ordnung. Ansonsten bei Division 2 zum Beispiel musste ich die Auflösung herunterskalieren.

Alternativ kann man sich eine Auflösung von 2752 x 1152 erstellen für grafiklastige Spiele. Das Bild ist dann natürlich nicht mehr so scharf wie nativ, aber spielbar und es sah nicht schlecht aus!   Resolution scale calculator: calculate resolution downscaling options for video editing

Hab bestimmt noch Vergleichs-Screenshots. Yes here they are! Es ist etwas "matschiger" in 2752x1152 (=3mio Pixel). Dafür muss die Graka echt nicht mehr soviel leisten zu 3440x1440 (=5Mio Pixel).

Mal sehen ob man das hier auf den Bildern im Forum sieht.

edit: Wenn man das Bild in Originalgröße anzeigen lässt, dann sieht man den Unterschied. Besonders eben bei den Bäumen oder am Charakter bzw deren Umrissen. Es ist nicht mehr so scharf, aber bis eine neue Grafikkarte da ist, kann man das überstehen 
COD MW auf low mit nativer Auflösung, Forza in Ultra und nativ, Hots in Ultra und nativ, sowas hat alles funktioniert damals mit der RX570. Deine R290 müsste ähnlich schnell sein? 


Der AOC sieht wirklich auch fein aus, finde bisher aber nur so wundervolle Videos wie dieses hier YouTube und das hat echt keine Aussagekraft. Aber er sieht gut aus  Und in den Kommentaren heißt es, er sei GSYNC compatible. HM

edit2: Ach so, der MSI hat 1500r als "curve". Das wirkt fast wie ein normal "flacher" Monitor. Ich hatte vorher einen 32" WQHD 1800R curved (acer XZ321QU). Im Grunde fällt beim 1800R die Kurve deutlicher auf (stört aber nicht beim zocken) und die Ecken oben und unten hatten bei komplett schwarzem Bild so "Helligkeitsflecken". Das schwarz war also heller in den Ecken. Aber ehrlich, sobald Bildmaterial vorhanden war, ist mir das nicht mehr aufgefallen.


----------



## Das_Gnom (17. Dezember 2019)

Laut Userbenchmark ist die R9 290 nochmal n bissel schlechter als die Rx 570. Wobei ich dir zustimme, dass man natürlich viel mit den Einstellungen und der Auflösung spielen kann, bis man zu einem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis kommt - nur ist es auch ärgerlich so viel Geld für ein Produkt zu zahlen und dann Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen in der Funktion (hier alles was <48 Fps ist).

Ja bisherige Videos / Testberichte sind eher bescheiden... Denke hier lohnt es sich schon fast noch den Monat zu warten, bis man vielleicht weiter Teste einsehen kann. Mit 600€ wäre dieser Bildschirm noch immer günstiger als viele der Konkurrenz. Der MSI sollte ja nicht wesentlich teurer werden.

Bei den Curved Werten geht es bei dir, glaube ich, etwas durcheinander. So wie ich es verstanden habe, geben die Werte den Radius in cm an, sodass 1500r eine stärkere Wölbung aufweist als 1800r. Der MSI hat laut Datenblatt 1800r der AOC 1500r,  Ich selbst habe ja nur den X34P einmal anschauen können, dieser kommt wohl mit 1900r daher, wirkte schon ganz gut curved... xD


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2019)

Der Wert ist der Radius in mm.
Steht zwar immer falsch herum, da es R1500 heissen müsste, aber von Werbetextern erwarte ich nix mehr.


----------



## Turo1984 (17. Dezember 2019)

Oh. Ja seh es grad. Meine beiden Monitore hatten 1800R.  Danke für die Korrektur. 

Dann drücken wir es mal so aus, beim 16:9 Format in 32“ fiel mir die Kurve deutlicher auf, als bei meinem neuen 34“ in 21:9 Format. 

Hilft Dir jetzt nicht weiter, aber habs halt mal erwähnt 😅

Wann kommt denn die neue Grafikkarte? Weil mit der neuen Karte brauchst Dir ja eigentlich keine Gedanken mehr wegen den 48fps machen 😁

Aber wenn’s bei dir eh nicht brennt, warte noch auf die Reviews vom AOC. Bin selbst mal gespannt wie der so abschneidet.


----------



## Cruach (18. Dezember 2019)

Aufgrund dieses Threads hab ich mir jetzt den LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C bestellt. Hab 440 Euro bezahlt (dafür aber österreichischer Shop und kurzfristig lieferbar). Bin gespannt!


----------



## Turo1984 (18. Dezember 2019)

Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrung Cruach!
PS eben erst gesehen, Manu von PCGH hat den LC Monitor getestet  Im Thread vom LG 950 mal durchscrollen 

LG 34GK950G-B (G-Sync) vs. 34GK950F-B (Freesync)


----------



## Das_Gnom (18. Dezember 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn die neue Grafikkarte? Weil mit der neuen Karte brauchst Dir ja eigentlich keine Gedanken mehr wegen den 48fps machen ��
> 
> Aber wenn’s bei dir eh nicht brennt, warte noch auf die Reviews vom AOC. Bin selbst mal gespannt wie der so abschneidet.



Da der Rest vom PC ähnlich alt ist, muss ich hier erstmal zu einer Entscheidung kommen, wie und was aufgerüstet wird... Da die bisherige Konfiguration jedoch ganz gut läuft besteht erstmal kein Grund zum Upgrade - ändert sich aber wahrscheinlich mit dem neuen Monitor und der damit erhöhten Rechenleistung.

Ja, ich werde ziemlich sicher noch 1 Monat warten und dann hoffentlich ein paar Testberichte finden - über die Weihnachtszeit kommt man doch nicht so häufig an den PC, dass sich jetzt vorher noch ein Kauf sicher lohnt. 





Cruach schrieb:


> Aufgrund dieses Threads hab ich mir jetzt den LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C bestellt. Hab 440 Euro bezahlt (dafür aber österreichischer Shop und kurzfristig lieferbar). Bin gespannt!



Ich freue mich, wenn wir die weiterhelfen konnten. 
Es stehen bestimmt noch andere vor der Überlegung, magst du kurz darlegen warum es für dich letztendlich der LC geworden ist, nicht der MSI  bzw du nicht noch den Monat wartest? Bin gespannt 

Edit: natürlich auch über Erfahrungen mit dem LC


----------



## Cruach (18. Dezember 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrung Cruach!
> PS eben erst gesehen, Manu von PCGH hat den LC Monitor getestet  Im Thread vom LG 950 mal durchscrollen
> 
> LG 34GK950G-B (G-Sync) vs. 34GK950F-B (Freesync)



Den kurzen Testbericht von Manu hab ich zufällig gelesen. Hat mich positiv zu meiner Entscheidung unterstützt. 



Das_Gnom schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, wenn wir die weiterhelfen konnten.
> Es stehen bestimmt noch andere vor der Überlegung, magst du kurz darlegen warum es für dich letztendlich der LC geworden ist, nicht der MSI  bzw du nicht noch den Monat wartest? Bin gespannt
> 
> Edit: natürlich auch über Erfahrungen mit dem LC



Ich wollte schon lange nen 21:9 UWQHD. Aber irgendwie waren die mir dann doch zu teuer mit den ganzen Schauergeschichten (IPS Backlight Bleeding hauptsächlich). Um 440 Euro kann ich nicht viel verkehrt machen. Da ich jetzt auch Freesync mit meiner Nvidia Karte nutzen kann hat mir die Entscheidung nochmal leichter gemacht (sofern es funktioniert ). 

Warum es der LC und nicht der MSI oder AOC geworden ist? Gegenüber dem MSI hat der LC zumindest auf den Bildern einen dünneren Rahmen. Der schaut beim MSI schon ziemlich wuchtig aus! Beim AOC hätte ich zwar 144Hz, aber der kostet vermutlich auch 100 - 150 Euro mehr.  Außerdem habe ich derzeit einen 144Hz Monitor und mich interessiert ob ich den Unterschied zwischen 100Hz und 144Hz bemerke.  Die 144Hz meines aktuellen Monitors habe ich eh nie ausnützen können (ich hab die meisten Regler gerne ziemlich weit rechts ).


----------



## Das_Gnom (18. Dezember 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> PS eben erst gesehen, Manu von PCGH hat den LC Monitor getestet  Im Thread vom LG 950 mal durchscrollen
> 
> LG 34GK950G-B (G-Sync) vs. 34GK950F-B (Freesync)



Den Test habe ich auch schon gelesen  Sehr nett die Erfahrung hier mit uns zu teilen! Hier finde ich den Punkt etwas blöd/ schade: "- Free- und G-Sync funktionieren bis 94 Fps, darüber bis 100 Fps flackert der untere Rand etwas." 




Cruach schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon lange nen 21:9 UWQHD. Aber irgendwie waren die mir dann doch zu teuer mit den ganzen Schauergeschichten (IPS Backlight Bleeding hauptsächlich). Um 440 Euro kann ich nicht viel verkehrt machen. Da ich jetzt auch Freesync mit meiner Nvidia Karte nutzen kann hat mir die Entscheidung nochmal leichter gemacht (sofern es funktioniert ).


Da stimme ich dir zu, ich hätte vor ein paar Tagen auch zugeschlagen nur da war der Bildschirm nicht lieferbar- jetzt bin ich hin und hergerissen



Cruach schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich derzeit einen 144Hz Monitor und mich interessiert ob ich den Unterschied zwischen 100Hz und 144Hz bemerke.  Die 144Hz meines aktuellen Monitors habe ich eh nie ausnützen können (ich hab die meisten Regler gerne ziemlich weit rechts ).


Interessanter Punkt, Manu hatte ja geschrieben, dass er die 144Hz als noch etwas schärfer empfindet. Hier bin ich sehr auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt, wie du den Unterschied von 144 auf 100 Hz empfindest.

Turo hatte ja einen ähnlichen Schritt gewagt und ist mit seiner Entscheidung sehr zufrieden/ merkt keinen Unterschied. Und wenn es insgesamt doch so merklich ausfällt (vor allem wenn man noch nie 144Hz vorher hatte) bleibt die Frage, ob es sich den Aufpreis lohnt.


----------



## Cruach (20. Dezember 2019)

Da ist er ja schon (zumindest auf dem Förderband der Post)! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruach (21. Dezember 2019)

Heut vormittag hab ich den Monitor montiert. Ich bin von dem Monitor ziemlich begeistert. Adaptive Sync scheint zu funktionieren, die Framerate habe ich per Riva auf 98 FPS begrenzt. BF5 macht mega Laune auf 21:9, läuft absolut geschmeidig! Bei Modern Warfare mag der Monitor bzw. Adaptive Sync das randlose Fenster nicht. Hat man das aktiviert zerreißt es bei schnellen Bewegungen das Bild. Auf Vollbild keine Probleme. Das werd ich aber noch weiter beobachten. Mit 21:9 ist das Spielgefühl gegenüber 16:9 nur schwer zu beschreiben. Zurück auf 16:9 kann ich auf alle Fälle nicht mehr. Muss ich auch nicht, da ich den Monitor mit ziemlicher Sicherheit behalten werde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turo1984 (21. Dezember 2019)

Yau sieht nice aus!    Ich mein, sind jetzt nur 2 Fotos, aber trotzdem!

Wozu hast Du die Begrenzung auf 98fps? Einfach Vsync einschalten. Hab ich anfangs auch verpeilt, aber manche Games kommen mit Framelimitern nicht klar, da hab ich mich kurz zu Vsync eingelesen. Kannst Du einfach als "Limiter"nutzen! Mache ich auch und funktioniert perfekt.

"V-Sync gegen Tearing einschalten
Wenn ihr mit diesen Einstellungen spielt und die fps den Maximalwert von Freesync übersteigen, kann es wieder zu Tearing kommen. 
Um das zu verhinden, solltet ihr die vertikale Synchronisation aktivieren, die im Falle von aktiviertem Freesync weder zu stark erhöhtem Input Lag noch zu Stuttering führt."

QUELLE: AMD Freesync - Guide: Aktivieren und Settings optmieren

Was ist mit diesen besagtem Flimmern, was Manu in seinem Test gemerkt hat? Ich glaub 96-100fps hatte er geschrieben?
Und vor allem, 100hz sind schön flüssig gell? Merkst Du den Unterschied zu 144hz?

Glückwunsch auf jedenfall, freut mich wenn der Monitor Dich so begeistert 
Und ja - freesync und Fenstermodus.... ich hab es nur bei Vollbild aktiviert und zocke die Games entsprechend nicht im randlosen Fenstermodus.

PS *haha* die kleinen Mini Lautsprecher habe ich auch hier rumstehen ;D


----------



## Cruach (21. Dezember 2019)

Das mit dem VSync werd ich testen. Man liest da ja viel verschiedene Sachen zu dem Thema!

Flimmern fällt mir überhaupt nicht auf. Vielleicht muss ich zum Testen mit den Einstellungen soweit zurückgehen das ich mehr oder weniger konstant 100Fps habe.

Wüsst ich es nicht besser würde ich behaupten das der LC wie der Acer 144Hz hat. Ich merk da keinen Unterschied.


Edit: Hab VSync soeben getestet, funktioniert perfekt! Zum Flimmern: Selbst wenn ich konstant 100FPS habe fällt mir kein Flimmern auf. Vielleicht hatte der Monitor von Manu nen Fehler oder ich bin für das einfach blind.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Dezember 2019)

Es ist kein Flimmern, sondern leichtes Tearing (=Bildrisse) am unteren Rand. Habe mittlerweile festgestellt, dass es je nach Spiel und Framelimiter einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Cruach (21. Dezember 2019)

In BF5 und Modern Warfare sind mir bislang keine Fehler aufgefallen. Sollte ich morgen beim Zocken doch was bemerken meld ich mich.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Dezember 2019)

Liegt auch meist am Limiter, deswegen einfach Vsync als Begrenzung nutzen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Dezember 2019)

Vsync allein ist keine gute Idee, wenn man an der oberen Grenze kratzt, weil dann der Input Lag auf Vsync-Niveau ist. Hat Battlenonsense mal nachgemessen.


----------



## Atlas (25. Dezember 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Go for MSI MAG341CQ:  MSI LED-Monitor (3440x1440, UWQHD, 8 ms Reaktionszeit, 100Hz) >>Optix MAG341CQ<< online kaufen | OTTO
> 
> 399,-€ UWQHD 100hz. Bild sehr schön. Freesync läuft mit meiner NVIDIA Karte, sofern die Freesync- Range eingehalten wird (48-100). Unter 48FPS gibts Helligkeitsflimmern. Darüber ist alles perfekt.



Interessanter Preis. Hatte überlegt den AW34DW18 zu nehmen aber der ist ja unverschämt teuer.

Wie sieht es bei Spielen wie BF3/4/1/5 aus ? Irgendwelche schlieren zu erkennen?
Kann man den Monitor noch übertakten?
Da meine RTX erst am 27. kommt … Woran erkenne ich das Freesync mit der Graka auch auf dem Monitor wirklich läuft?

Danke schonmal für Deine Antworten.


----------



## Steelbender (25. Dezember 2019)

Du kannst in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung bei Gsync einrichten unter Anzeige einstellen das es dir angezeigt wird wenn Gsync aktiv ist.
Was für eine RTX wird es denn?


----------



## Atlas (25. Dezember 2019)

Steelbender schrieb:


> Du kannst in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung bei Gsync einrichten unter Anzeige einstellen das es dir angezeigt wird wenn Gsync aktiv ist.
> Was für eine RTX wird es denn?



Danke für die Info  

Eine Asus Strix 2070 Super. Liegt leider noch bei der Post und hat es vor Weihnachten nicht mehr geschafft.


----------



## Steelbender (25. Dezember 2019)

Mit der Karte hätte mir der MSI deutlich zu wenig Hz, als Budgetlösung ist der wohl brauchbar aber die besten 32"VA bieten da z.B. das bessere Gesamtpaket, sind halt 16:9.
Bei VA kannst du je nachdem wie schnell das Spiel ist schon Schlieren oder wahlweise Overshoot haben, ob dich das stört wirst du selber testen müssen.


----------



## Turo1984 (25. Dezember 2019)

Was hat denn die Karte mit den Hz zu tun? 2070 super passt wundervoll zu dem Monitor. 100hz laufen auch schon extrem flüssig, ich selbst spüre den Unterschied zu 144hz nicht, aber das ist ja bei jedem anders. 

Schlieren gibts beim Ufotest: UFO Test: Ghosting
Mittlere Reihe hat einen kleinen "Schatten", oberste Reihe dann deutlicher zu sehen. 

In Spielen selbst sehe ich aber garnichts. Ich sag mal 5 Leute die bei mir waren, sehen bei mir ebenfalls keine Schlieren beim Zocken. Egal ob Counterstrike, Battlefield oder COD. 
Der 6te Kollege hier sieht Schlieren. Er hat auch versucht mir zu zeigen, wo er welche sieht, aber das klappt eben nicht. Ich konnte es nicht sehen. 
Der hat sich dann für zuhause ein TN Panel geholt. Ist am Ende eben alles persönliches Empfinden. 

Daher knöpf ich hier mal an Steelbender an: "Bei VA kannst du je nachdem wie schnell das Spiel ist schon Schlieren oder wahlweise Overshoot haben, ob dich das stört wirst du selber testen müssen."


----------



## Steelbender (25. Dezember 2019)

Die 2070S wird halt auch deutlich mehr als 100 Hz bei der Auflösung können, von daher wäre mir das ganz einfach zu wenig, schon wegen der deutlich geringeren G/Freesyncrange.
Die 21:9 Monitore die über dem MSI sind haben halt alle ein großes Problem: Sie sind teilweise massiv überteuert.
Für um die 700 könnte man sich das vielleicht überlegen, sind dann immer noch 300 Euro mehr für vielleicht nur zusätzlichen Luxus ^^


----------



## Atlas (25. Dezember 2019)

Steelbender schrieb:


> Die 2070S wird halt auch deutlich mehr als 100 Hz bei der Auflösung können, von daher wäre mir das ganz einfach zu wenig, schon wegen der deutlich geringeren G/Freesyncrange.
> Die 21:9 Monitore die über dem MSI sind haben halt alle ein großes Problem: Sie sind teilweise massiv überteuert.
> Für um die 700 könnte man sich das vielleicht überlegen, sind dann immer noch 300 Euro mehr für vielleicht nur zusätzlichen Luxus ^^



Welchen Monitor würdest Du denn empfehlen, der jetzt noch im 3stelligen Bereich ist? 
Ich spiele halt alles gerne in Details Max/Ultra je nachdem wie du es nennst. Aktuell habe ich bei Shootern i.d.R um die 100 FPS und lasse das auf einem TN (möchte ich explizit nicht mehr) Panel laufen. 27Zoll (zu klein) BenQ. Grundsätzlich netter Monitor aber mit der neuen Graka möchte ich am liebsten GSYNC oder wenn nicht verfügbar zumindest freesync nutzen und ein "schöneres" Bild haben. 
Hier aus einem anderen Thread die Pixeldarsteller, die ich in der engeren Wahl hatte:

1. MSI MAG341CQ -> VA, Freesync, funzt aber mit nvidia und ist PL technisch top. Leider kein echtes GSYNC und keine Ergonomie. Der Preis ist allerdings sehr attraktiv.
 2. AOC CU34G2X -> wie MSI, ggf. etwas schneller plus Ergonomie. 180 Euro teurer und noch nicht lieferbar.
 3. Acer Predator X34P -> IPS, GSYNC, relativ teuer
 4. DELL AW3418DW -> Quasi wie der Acer Predator, auch zu teuer, aber gerade für 769 zu bekommen.
 5. Asus PG349Q --> wie die beiden drüber, leider zu teuer für das gebotene
 6. LG 34GK950G --> IPS (?), Soll auch top sein zum Daddeln aber ebenfalls unverhältnismäßig teuer.
 7. AOC352UCG6 --> VA, GSYNC, auch im mittleren Preisbereich von ca. 770 Euro.

oder halt was anderes ...


----------



## Steelbender (25. Dezember 2019)

Bei den VAs wird performancemäßig der LG 32GK850G-B der Beste sein, echtes Gsync mit gutem Overdrive  und der Preis hält sich noch in Grenzen auch wenn er momentan etwas gestiegen ist.Das Coating muss man aber mögen.
Den DELL AW3418DW könnte man sich für den Preis mal ansehen sofern man wirklich so viel ausgeben will, es scheint auf alle Fälle genug zu geben die damit sehr zufrieden sind, dann würde ich den aber zumindest mit dem MSI MAG341CQ vergleichen.
Der LG 34GK950G hat zwar ein moderneres Panel als der Dell aber ob das noch mal ca. 180 Euro mehr wert ist müsste man sich auch selbst ansehen, zumal der auch große Probleme mit Glow/BLB zu haben schein.


----------



## Atlas (25. Dezember 2019)

Steelbender schrieb:


> Bei den VAs wird performancemäßig der LG 32GK850G-B der Beste sein, echtes Gsync mit gutem Overdrive  und der Preis hält sich noch in Grenzen auch wenn er momentan etwas gestiegen ist.Das Coating muss man aber mögen.
> Den DELL AW3418DW könnte man sich für den Preis mal ansehen sofern man wirklich so viel ausgeben will, es scheint auf alle Fälle genug zu geben die damit sehr zufrieden sind, dann würde ich den aber zumindest mit dem MSI MAG341CQ vergleichen.
> Der LG 34GK950G hat zwar ein moderneres Panel als der Dell aber ob das noch mal ca. 180 Euro mehr wert ist müsste man sich auch selbst ansehen, zumal der auch große Probleme mit Glow/BLB zu haben schein.



gibt's bei dem LG 32 z.b. etwas das ich bei den Anschlüsen beachten muss? Ich habe gesehen DVI gibt's nur noch selten und manchmal heißt es die volle Leistung funzt nur über DisplayPort …


----------



## JoM79 (26. Dezember 2019)

DVI ist im Prinzip tot.
Für WQHD 144Hz brauchst du DP 1.2 oder HDMI 2.0.


----------



## captainN (27. Dezember 2019)

So Leute... will auch einen 34 WQHD...

welcher ist den jetzt besser mit ner 2070 Super ?

LC-Power Curved UltraWide LC-M34 für 409€ oderOptix MAG341CQ für 375€


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. Dezember 2019)

Zwischen den beiden kannste würfeln.


----------



## Cruach (27. Dezember 2019)

Optisch gefällt mir der LC besser. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## captainN (27. Dezember 2019)

optisch find ich den msi besser weil auch schwarz hinten... 
also wenn ich würfle... beide gleich gut ???
34€ günstiger der MSI ... also den nehmen ???


----------



## Atlas (27. Dezember 2019)

captainN schrieb:


> optisch find ich den msi besser weil auch schwarz hinten...
> also wenn ich würfle... beide gleich gut ???
> 34€ günstiger der MSI ... also den nehmen ???



So scheint mir die Aussage vom Manu zu verstehen zu sein


----------



## Steelbender (27. Dezember 2019)

Der einzige Unterschied wird halt ganz einfach das Gehäuse sein, also rein die Optik.


----------



## Cruach (27. Dezember 2019)

Der Rahmen schaut beim MSI auf den Fotos dicker aus, kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## captainN (28. Dezember 2019)

so den MSI gestern bestellt ... jetzt heisst es warten... wenn es gut läuft kommt er heute schon...heute nochmal Preise verglichen... der LC kostet heute 5€ weniger als der MSI


----------



## captainN (28. Dezember 2019)

so... er ist da ... TOP TOP TOP !!!!


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2020)

Hab das Teil auch bestellt für 365€ inkl MSI IMMERSE GH30 Gaming Headset kostenlos oben drauf + Monster Hunter World Vollversion + Iceborn Erweiterung.
Gibt ja 15€ Rabatt +5% Neukundenrabatt bei Otto, somit kam ich auf 365€, was ich nicht verstehe, die haben das Teil auch ohne diese Dreingaben (Headset+Game+DLC) für den selben Preis gelistet.
Denke bei dem Preis + den Bonusitems macht man nicht groß was falsch  Obwohl ich die Bonusitems wohl verkaufen werde, Headset nutze ich sowieso net und das Game, werde ich wahrscheinlich auch net spielen.
Bin ja seit längerem auf UHD Unterwegs, vor einigen Jahren angefangen mit einem 24" Dell UHD Monitor, gewechselt auf 43" UHD (beides 60Hz), will gerne mal sehen ob ich einen merklichen Unterschied spüre gegenüber 60Hz, falls ich den MSI Monitor auf ~110-115Hz Übertakte.
Soweit ich verstanden habe, soll man nicht unter die 48Hz Marke fallen wegen in meinem Falle GSync, denke sollte machbar sein, sind ja nun deutlich weniger Pixel im Vergleich zu UHD.


----------



## Turo1984 (1. Januar 2020)

Yes, kannst dann gerne von deinen Erfahrungen berichten.

Bei mir ging von der Übertaktung nichts, nichtmal 101hz hat er akzeptiert -.-    

Aber von 60hz auf 100hz wird das auf jedenfall schon ein neues Erlebnis werden. Bisher die Nutzer vom MAG341CQ (inkl. mir) sind teilweise von 144hz umgestiegen auf 100hz und haben den Unterschied nicht bemerkt. Also alles gut 

Und ja sind deutlich weniger Pixel als bei UHD. Mit der 1080ti wird es nicht schwer werden überhalb der 48FPS zu bleiben 

TOP Preis auch schon ohne Dreingaben, von daher schonmal viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teil!


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2020)

FPS Technisch bekomme ich ja einen ordentlichen Boost im Vergleich zu UHD. Ist ja so wie wenn ich mir ne 2080Ti OC gegönnt hätte 
Spielen mit 21:9-Monitor - Benchmark-Test und Vergleichsbilder zu 16:9
Da sieht man ja paar Benchmarks, aber mit schwächeren GPUs. Nur Youtube wird mich sicherlich nerven mit den Balken rechts und links.


----------



## Turo1984 (1. Januar 2020)

Kannst dir gleich mal für google Chrome das Addon laden : UltraWide Video - Интернет-магазин Chrome

Mit STRG ALT C kannste dann das Format anpassen im Browser bei Videos.  
Grad bei Videos wie das hier: YouTube  kannste dann in Vollbild genießen, weil Du die schwarzen Balken oben und unten weg bekommst.

Ansonsten wird Du bei einem 21:9 Monitor oft mal die ganze Breite nutzen, heißt ich schau mir Youtubevideos mittlerweile selten im Vollbild an, eher links (oder oben links) fixiert und rechts hab ich dann noch "Arbeitsfläche" für irgendwelche simplen Games oder anderen Kram.

Und yes, ich zock manchmal am UHD TV mit meiner 2070 super und freue mich dann doch immer wieder, wenns zurück an den UWQHD Monitor geht.


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2020)

Zur Not schaue ich halt auf dem 43" UHD daneben an^^ Hab ja nen 3m Tisch hier (aber mit 2 Rechnern drauf)  
Der Drucker muss wohl nun weichen, aber mal sehen.

Hast du sonst noch iwelche Tipps Turo, wie zB Bildeinstellungen etc? Toms Hardware hat den ja getestet eventuell deren Settings übernehmen bzw testen?


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2020)

Edit:

Hast du deren Settings (Toms Hardware) mal getestet Turo?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit 2: Sry für den Doppelpost, bin noch nicht so ganz bei Sinnen...
Hast du eigentlich den Treiber und das Display Kit Programm geladen Support fuer  Optix MAG341CQ | MSI Deutschland





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ct5wv14B16Y:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MSI Optix MAG341CQ Optimal Calibration settings with an Nvidia card

Oder hier mal paar andere Settings, haste auch Online nach Settings gesucht, oder selbst probiert? MSI Optix MAG341CQ - Calibration Settings : ultrawidemasterrace


----------



## Turo1984 (1. Januar 2020)

Hi again,

ich bin der Meinung jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden für ein perfektes Bild.
Kann Dir gern meine Werte mal nennen, falls Du sowas wie ein Ausgangspunkt brauchst. 

MSI Mag341CQ Farbeinstellungen:
Menü - Spiel - Modus - Nutzer wählen
Menü - Bild - Helligkeit 79, Kontrast 62, Gamma 2.2, Farbtemperatur "Anpassung":  R60 G55 B64

So sollte das Testbild alle Abstufungen von weiß und schwarz sichtbar trennen:  Testbild zur Einstellung von Kontrast und Helligkeit für TFT-Monitore
und hier sollten alle Ziffern lesbar sein: https://www.com-magazin.de/img/3/4/4/0/7/8/Helligkeit_und_Kontrast_w581_h436.jpg

Zusätzlich habe ich in den Treibereinstellungen von Nvidia die digitale Farbanpassung auf 55% gesetzt. Ich mag halt etwas kräftigere Farben. 

Und mein Testvideo für die Farbeinstellung ist dieses hier: YouTube
Hier hab ich kräftige grüne Wiesen, blaues Wasser, "weißen" Schnee (der entsprechend auch weiß dargestellt werden sollte und nicht "warm gelblich" oder "kalt bläulich".

Ergänzend lass ich das Video immer noch durchlaufen bei einem neuen Monitor / TV: YouTube
Im Grunde eine Ansammlung von Games, wo ich gegebenfalls die Farben nochmal nach meinem Geschmack nachjustiere (zum Beispiel sollte Battlefield hier nicht mit rotem Sand sondern "orangenem Sand" dargestellt werden). Bei 1:25 läuft Witcher als Beispiel durch, in der Aufnahme gibt es ein Haufen Blautöne inkl Schnee, die differenziert dargestellt werden sollten und nicht in einem verwaschenem Blauton enden.
USW. 

Also was Farben einstellen geht, könnte ich leider Stunden damit verbringen. Aber mit den oben genannten Einstellungen bin ich sehr glücklich. 

Soweit ich weiß, kommt jedes Panel aber anders? Heißt, ggfls. sehen die Werte bei mir gut aus, beim nächsten Panel aber nicht. Bin mir da grade nicht sicher, aber spätestens mit den genannten Tipps kriegste das Bild individuell auf deine Wünsche eingestellt.


EDIT: Ach so, Treiber und die Software habe ich mal geladen. Nutze es allerdings überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2020)

Danke für deinen Input.


----------



## Duvar (3. Januar 2020)

Update: Hab erstmal deine Farbeinstellungen eingestellt Turo und im Nvidia Treiber unter Custom Resolution 118Hz eingestellt, bei 120 hatte ich Bildfehler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Turo hast du das overclocking mit dem ceu tool versucht oder direkt über den Nvidia Treiber?
Würde es über den Nvidia Treiber empfehlen.
Grafik Settings habe ich wie der Typ hier gemacht, nimmt sich kaum was mit deinen Settings bei mir.
YouTube

Die kalibrierten Settings von Toms Hardware finde ich net gut

GSync eingestellt wie hier YouTube

Übertaktet wie hier: YouTube

Edit:

Hab OC auf 113Hz runtergefahren und per Framelimiter auf 110 gecappt.
Hatte Probleme mit 118Hz.


----------



## Das_Gnom (9. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

in der Zwischenzeit hat sich ja hier, als auch in anderen sehr ähnlichen Beiträgen, einiges getan und ich freue mich, dass ich doch so viel neuen Input mitbekommen habe.  Ich habe mir weiterhin Gedanken über Bildschirme gemacht und werde nach wie vor auf den AOC warten. (wenn ach das MSI Bundle aktuell P/L sehr gut erscheint)

Ich benötige nochmal eure Hilfe:
Im AMD Treiber habe ich VSR aktiviert und kann somit meinen aktuellen Monitor von der Auflösung zumindest auf WQHD stellen (UWQHD bekomme ich nicht hin). Auch kann ich dann in Spielen die höhere Auflösung wählen. Soweit so gut, nur hier scheint es dann auch leider zu hängen... Die Anzeige im Spiel ändert sich tlw gar nicht, teilweise wird das Bild verkleinert was es ja auch in einer höhreren Auflösung darf. Nur scheint sich bei den Afterburn Daten nichts zu ändern. Die CPU, GPU und RAM Auslastung bleiben alle in den vorherigen Bereichen.
Kennt sich da jmd aus, welche Einstellungen verändert werden müssen, damit auch hier die Auslastung des System für die potentielle Monitoraufrüstung getestet werden kann?


----------



## Turo1984 (9. Januar 2020)

Wenn Du die Auflösung hochstellst, brauchst eigentlich nur die Auslastung der GPU zu beachten und eben deine FPS, damit Du siehst, was passiert.

Je nach Spiel solltest Du vielleicht auch Vsync ausschalten (hast Du das vielleicht an?), sonst wirst Du teilweise (je nach Hardware und Game) einfach bei gelockten 60fps bleiben.

Ansonsten gibts da keinen Trick - VSR erstellen und ingame auch die höhere Auflösung auswählen. 

Kann man mit VSR nicht 3440x1440 simulieren? Dann mit schwarzen Balken oben und unten? Muss doch irgendwie gehen  Hab leider keine AMD Karte drin sonst würd ich selbst mal schnell schauen.


----------



## Das_Gnom (11. Januar 2020)

Dank dir. Vsync ist aus und wenn die WQHD Auflösung eingestellt wird, dann steigt die RAM Auslastung. CPU bleibt bei den angezeigten Prozenten und GPU bleibt bei 100% als auch nahezu 100% VRAM Auslastung.
Was mich letztendlich irritiert sind die FPS, FHD bin ich bei etwa 50-60 fps wenn ich auf WQHD stelle fallen die angezeigten FPS zwar auf 20-30 fps jedoch stellt sich das Bild total flüssig dar, Ruckler sind nur ganz selten zu sehen und gefühlt bei FHD häufiger als in WQHD. UWQHD bekomme ich nicht eingestellt.
Vielleicht liegt das Phänomen auch nur am Spiel (Atlas), da dieses nicht besonders optimiert ist und bei einer höheren Auflösung zu Lasten der CPU und RAM geht? Muss ich dann noch bei weiteren Spielen testen. 


Nochmal zu den Bildschirmen: ich habe jetzt mehrfach von kommenden Xiaomi Bildschirmen 34" gelesen. Diese sind bisher  nciht auf dem deutschen Markt erhältlich - ihr habt hier auch keine Info wann diese kommen sollen, oder?


----------



## Das_Gnom (1. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
nach langer Zeit zum überlegen, melde ich mich wieder zurück. Aktuell habe ich den AOC vor mir stehen. Leider ergeben sich nun einige Fragen, bevor ich den Monitor ausgiebig testen kann:
Nach dem auspacken habe ich den Monitor via mitgeliefertem DP an die R9 290 angeschlossen

1. Im Menu (Windows) kann ich bisher nur 100Hz einstellen. Wie komme ich auf 144Hz?
2. Zuerst hatte ich den neuen AOC und meinen alten 60Hz Monitor angeschlossen. Hierbei hatte ich auf dem AOC lauter Bildaussetzer... Also alten Monitor getrennt. Bildaussetzer wurden besser, verschwanden aber nicht. Nachdem ich im Menu auf das Eingangsignal von Auto auf DP geändert hatte, wurden die Bildaussetzer weniger, verschwanden aber nicht gänzlich. (gefühlt alle 5-10 min schwarzes Bild für ca 1s). Dann habe ich meinen 60Hz Monitor wieder angeschlossen und es traten zuerst keine weiteren Bildaussetzer auf. Jetzt geht das Spiel wieder von vorne los. alle 5-10 min für 1s schwarzes Bild, dann baut es sich wieder auf.... Hat hier jmd eine Idee? auf der AOC Seite habe ich den aktuellen Treiber geladen (CU34G2X/BK | AOC Monitors), dieser scheint jedoch nur dafür zu dienen, die OSD Einstellungen per Software vorzunehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2020)

Deine 290 hat nur DP 1.2, du brauchst aber DP 1.4.
Also kaufst du entweder ne neue Grafikkarte oder du versuchst es mit chroma subsampling.


----------



## Das_Gnom (1. Februar 2020)

okay, dann liegt es an der Grafikkarte, dass diese nur 100Hz darstellt bzw in der Auflösung via DP nicht höher kommt?

erklärt dies auch die Probleme aus dem 2. Punkt? Ich habe noch nicht genau herausgefunden, woran dies liegt. Mal läuft es einige Zeit ohne Probleme und dann wird der Bildschirm auf einmal in 3 min 4 mal schwarz.
Edit: Update: wenn ich in manchen Spielen (bisher extrem bei DOTA) bin, tritt das kurzzeitige Ausschalten deutlich häufiger auf... Im Desktop scheint über die DP2 Eingang besser zu funktionieren als im DP1 Eingang...


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2020)

Wenn du ein langes Kabel hast, könnte es eventuell sein.


----------



## Das_Gnom (1. Februar 2020)

Nein ein langes Kabel habe ich nicht. Ich nutze das mitgelieferte, wahrscheinlich iwas zwischen 1-2m

Update:
Nun habe ich versucht, den Grafikkartentreiber erneut zu installieren und vorher mittels amdclean up alles deinstalliert. Leider kein Erfolg. Anschließend vom DP auf HDMI gewechselt: hier habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme, dargestellt werden aber nur 30 fps also auch keine Option.... Also wieder aufs DP Kabel gegangen und die Probleme treten erneut auf. Also testweise auf 60hz runter. Hier selbes Phänomen jedoch seltener.
Sicherheitshalber habe ich auch MSI Afterburn deinstalliert, scheint jedoch keine Änderung zu ergeben. Aktuell ist nur der 34" Monitor angeschlossen, an den verschiedenen Refreshraten von zwei Monitoren liegt es also sicher auch nicht....

Update 2:
Wenn ich den Monitor auf 60Hz stelle, Farbtiefe auf 8bpc und am Monitor DP 1.2/1.4 scheint es erstmal zu laufen, ohne dass ich ständig ein schwarzen Bild bekomme. Auch ein testweiser Start von Spielen führte nicht zum Diskoeffekt.
Jetzt wäre es noch toll den Bildschirm auf 100 Hz zu bekommen. 144Hz scheinen ja gar nicht mit der R9 290 zu funktionieren....

Hat jmd von euch eine Idee?

Update 3:
Freundlicherweise konnte ich von einem Freund ein neues DP Kabel bekommen. Auch durfte ich die GPU RX 580 zu Testzwecken verbauen. Allein der Kabelwechsel führte dazu, dass die Bildaussetzer scheinbar verschwanden - die Freude war groß! Also wurde daraufhin die RX 580 mit DP 1.4 verbaut um auch in den Genuss von 144Hz zu gelangen - nochmal besser!! Leider musste ich nun jedoch feststellen, dass die Bildaussetzer dennoch auftreten, wenn auch viiiiel seltener. Ich habe noch nicht herausgefunden woran es liegt, ein Wackelkontakt zumindest an den Anschlüssen denke ich nicht, durch Bewegung an den Kabel bleibt das Bild stabil. 
Auffällig ist bisher dass die Bildaussetzer meist nach dem Beenden von Spielen auftritt.... `
Im Netz habe ich noch gelesen, dass ein solches Problem bei NVIDIA Karten bekannt sein und ein Update der DP Treibers benötigt, für AMD habe ich nicht gefunden 
Weiß jmd einen Rat?


----------



## Das_Gnom (5. Februar 2020)

Hat keiner noch eine Idee?


----------



## Turo1984 (5. Februar 2020)

Das_Gnom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach langer Zeit zum überlegen, melde ich mich wieder zurück. Aktuell habe ich den AOC vor mir stehen. Leider ergeben sich nun einige Fragen, bevor ich den Monitor ausgiebig testen kann:
> Nach dem auspacken habe ich den Monitor via mitgeliefertem DP an die R9 290 angeschlossen
> 
> ...



Tritt denn auch nach dem Grafikkartenwechsel das selbe Problemmuster auf? Oder hast Du nur noch selten ingame / nach Beendigung des Games Bildaussetzer?

Zudem les ich grad, das Problem taucht auch mit dem alten Monitor auf? Zitat "Dann habe ich meinen 60Hz Monitor wieder angeschlossen und es traten zuerst keine weiteren Bildaussetzer auf. Jetzt geht das Spiel wieder von vorne los. alle 5-10 min für 1s schwarzes Bild, dann baut es sich wieder auf..."

Ich kenns nur von meinem Kollegen mit ner AMD Karte (5700xt), dass bei Heroes of the Storm immer wieder mitten im Spiel einfach das Bild schwarz wird, kommt dann nach paar Sekunden wieder. Das Problem hat er aber auch nur bei Hots. Hier im Forum gibts zumindest zur 5700 ja genug Beiträge mit selben Problemen. Ob die RX580 jetzt mit dem aktuellen AMD Treiber genau so faxen macht, weiß ich nicht. Aber google spuckt zumindest eine Menge aus: rx 580 black screen while gaming - Google-Suche

Läuft die Karte Standard oder hast du UV / OC betrieben? Zufällig eine NVIDIA Karte rumliegen die zum Testen mal genutzt werden kann?


----------



## Das_Gnom (6. Februar 2020)

Also die neue GPU war/ ist eingebaut.  Auch hier traten die Bildaussetzer auf. Kurioserweise jedoch meist nach Beendigung von Spielen. (Hearthstone) und auch hier nicht reproduzierbar. Mal war es kurz schwarz, mal ging es gut. 

Hier habe ich mich wohl unklar ausgedrückt, den zweiten Monitor habe ich parallel laufen - um zu sehen ob es an den verschiedenen Hz Zahlen lag hatte ich den vorübergehend ausgesteckt. 

Die Karte läuft/ lief in beiden Varianten, kein Unterschied. NVIDIA habe ich kein Testexemplar.

Jetzt habe ich jedoch nochmal auf das mitgelieferte DP Kabel gewechselt und bisher scheint es zu gehen. Ich hatte einmal <1s im unteren Bildshirmbereich einen "flimmernden" Balken. Werde das Ganze noch etwas beobachten. Ist schon verrückt, dass das mitgelieferte Kabel an der R9 290 Probleme bereitet, sodass es ausgetauscht werden muss und an der RX 580 das ausgetausche Kabel Probleme macht und das mitgelieferte keine Probleme macht....

Edit: Bei Spielen ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass es ab und zu zu einer Art Flimmern im unteren Bildbereich kommt- es ist quasi für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ein weißer Strich/ Streifen, dann ist wieder alles gut. Kann sowas mit niedrigen fps und Freesync zu tun haben?

Update:
Nochmal zusammengefasst:
R9 290:
Mitgeliefertes Kabel: extreme Bildaussetzer, alle 2-5 min mehrmaliges schwarzwerden und sofortiger Bildaufbau, verschlechtert sich noch wenn die Hz Zahl erhöht wird oder die GPU unter Last gerät
Neues Kabel: keine Probleme

RX 580:
Neues Kabel: 1-2 x Bildaussetzer in ca 2h, aufgefallen meist nach Beenden von Spielen.
Mitgeliefertes Kabel: bisher keine Probleme in Form von Bildaussetzern, aber aufgefallen, das es hier ab und zu zu einer Art weißer Balken/ Strich kommt im rechten unteren Bildbereich für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde. Bisher besonders Aufgefallen bei escape from Tarkov, 1x bei Hearthstone.
Könnte es hier am freesync und niedriger fps liegen?

Neue Info: zu dem neuen dp kabel wurde nochmal recherchiert, dieses ist wohl NICHT für DP 1.4 uwqhd und 144 Hz ausgelegt. Könnte also erklären warum es Schwierigkeiten bei der 580 gab.

Stand der Dinge:
Bisher mit der RX 580 und dem mitgelieferten Kabel keine Bildausfälle mehr, jedoch sehr Selten die Art Bildabbrüche im rechten unteren Teil in Form eines weißen Balkens/ Strichs für einen sehr kurzen Zeitraum (weniger als 1s). Bisher nur in Spielen aufgefallen.


----------



## Das_Gnom (7. Februar 2020)

Hey, ich brauche nochmal Rat:
1. wie oben beschrieben hatte ich zumindest gestern kurzzeitig dieses Flimmern im unteren rechten Bildschirmbereich - kann das mit Freesync zusammen hängen? Bis jetzt konnte ich es nicht reproduzieren

2. eigentlich würde ich gerne den USB Hubs des Monitores mitnutzen. Auf dem Karton ist eine Zeichnung, dass man ein weiteres Kabel einstecken muss, dieses lag dem Paket nicht bei. Ist das üblich bei AOC? Eigentlich schon eine Frechheit das Produkt so teuer zu verkaufen und dann nichtmal ein notwendiges Kabel für den vollen Funktionsumfang beizulegen....


----------



## DooNeo (27. März 2020)

Könnte evtl. jemand hier der den  LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C hat Testen auf wie viel Herz er sich übertakten lässt ?


----------



## Turo1984 (28. März 2020)

Jedes Panel ist anders. Die Werte werden Dir nichts bringen.
Mein MSI Monitor lässt sich auf 110hz bringen, jemand anderes hier im Forum lässt selben Monitor auf 115hz laufen, beim nächsten lese ich, dass nichtmal 102hz laufen.

Also entweder bestellst Du Dir 5 Stück und schaust welcher von denen sich (am höchsten) übertakten lässt oder Du kaufst Dir lieber gleich einen Monitor der 120hz ++ unterstützt falls Dir 100hz nicht reichen sollten (aus welchen Gründen auch immer).


----------



## DooNeo (28. März 2020)

> Jedes Panel ist anders. Die Werte werden Dir nichts bringen.



Oh okay das wusste ich nicht da dann werde ich mal sehen auf wie viel ich meinen bekomme hab ihn gestern bestellt.


----------

